# Fragt das buffed-Team!



## xashija (21. Mai 2010)

Ihr wollt wissen welche Charaktere Simon in WoW besitzt, was er mit Annette gemeinsam hat oder auf welchem Musikinstrument er am liebsten in die Tasten haut? Dann quetscht ihn aus! Denn an diesem Wochenende beantwortet Simon nach Bernd, Zam, Annette und Flo Eure Fragen!


Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann er unter Umständen nicht auf jede Frage eingehen. Wir bitten außerdem um Verständnis, dass Simon aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen nicht absolut jede Frage beantworten kann. Die Antworten werden voraussichtlich gegen 18 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Asayur (21. Mai 2010)

Yay, neue Fragestunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Bist du männlich oder weiblich?
2. Wärst du gerne das Gegenteil?
3. Was ist deine Lieblingsaugenfarbe?
4. Was ist deine lieblings Käsesorte?
5. Was ist die Quadratwurzel aus 144?
6. Echt jetzt?


----------



## thulur (21. Mai 2010)

Wie bist du zur Zeitung bzw. zum Journalismus gekommen?

Ich habe, bevor ich meine Ausbildung angefangen habe, auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt in den Journalismus zu gehen und dort meine ersten Gehversuche zu starten. Ein negativer Faktor war dann aber das Volontariat und die dementsprechende Bezahlung.

Ich will natürlich nicht deine Gehaltsabrechnung einsehen, aber kannst Du mir eine Marke nennen, inwiefern dieses Vorurteil stimmt / nicht stimmt?

Viele Grüße,
Thulur

P.S.: Finde es wirklich gut, dass ihr Euch den Fragen eurer Zuhörer / Leser / Fans stellt und euch die Zeit dafür nehmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaiara (21. Mai 2010)

wie kommt man überhaupt dazu, bei buffed zu arbeiten? und gibts die chancen, da beruflich einzusteigen oder praktikum zu machen?
machts spaß oder nervts auch manchmal?
wie lange spielt ihr die ganzen spiele effektiv, fällt dafür zu wenig/genug/zu viel zeit ab, wenn man auch die ganzen redaktionellen aufgaben hat?
verliert man irgendwann den spaß an solchen spielen, wenn sie mehr oder minder zum beruf werden?


----------



## Thyrtin (21. Mai 2010)

Wer bist du, und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2010)

Bevor Du kamst gab es hübscge Frauen in der Buffed-Show. Warum wurde das geändert?


----------



## Kremlin (21. Mai 2010)

warum können schweine nicht nach oben schauen?


----------



## Nahemis (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.

Mich würde Interessieren, wann ihr wieder eine Aion-Show macht. Ich würde gerne mehr über die Instanzen von Aion erfahren z.B Stahlharke oder Dark Poeta.

Was haltet ihr von den  Screenshots von den neuen Instanzen und Gebieten von Patch 2.0 ?

Wie gefallen euch die neuen Pets und ihre funktionen?


Lieben Gruß,

Nahemis


----------



## d2wap (21. Mai 2010)

Fragerunden sind toll.
Simon. Der Chef von Buffed. Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf ich auch á la Jeopardy Antworten geben und du stellst die Fragen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier meine Top 3 Fragen*
 - Warum warst du nicht auf der RPC und planst du 2011 dabei zu sein?
 - Hast du Haustiere? Also welche aus Fleisch und Blut. Nicht welche zum beschwören...
 - Das Jahr 2033. Kein Strom mehr vom Netz. Ees gibt nur noch eine USV, die etwas Strom besitzt und du darfst 3 Stecker anschließen. Welche 3 Strom verbrauchenden Dinge würdest du an der letzten USV der Welt anschließen wollen, um dir dein Leben zu erleichtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

... und ich mach erns: Meine Top 3 Jeopardy Antworten: Bitte Fragen dazu ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
 - Das war immer mein Traumberuf
 - Das schmeckt mir überhaupt nicht
 - Das kostet mehr als meine Handyrechnung


----------



## Dandeloo (21. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Yay, neue Fragestunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Manchmal
2. Mitunter
3. grün
4. Büffel-Mozarella
5. 12
6. Aber hallo!




thulur schrieb:


> Wie bist du zur Zeitung bzw. zum Journalismus gekommen?
> 
> Ich habe, bevor ich meine Ausbildung angefangen habe, auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt in den Journalismus zu gehen und dort meine ersten Gehversuche zu starten. Ein negativer Faktor war dann aber das Volontariat und die dementsprechende Bezahlung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thulur,

eher durch Zufall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschrieben habe ich schon immer gern - anfangs bei Fanzines und -sites im Internet. Professionell bin ich eher durch Zufall dazu gekommen: Ich hatte mir damals die Erstausgabe der PC PowerPlay gekauft, festgestellt, dass die ja im gleichen Ort wohnen wie ich und mich einfach mal beworben. Da die Redaktion damals glücklicherweise Verstärkung suchte, bekam ich den Job.

Ein Volontariat ist eine Ausbildung - dementsprechend kann man da kein großes Gehalt erwarten. Wie viel man später verdient, hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab, dass ich dir jetzt Zahlen nennen könnte. Es passt schon, aber reich wird man mit unserem Job in der Regel nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vaiara schrieb:


> wie kommt man überhaupt dazu, bei buffed zu arbeiten? und gibts die chancen, da beruflich einzusteigen oder praktikum zu machen?
> machts spaß oder nervts auch manchmal?
> wie lange spielt ihr die ganzen spiele effektiv, fällt dafür zu wenig/genug/zu viel zeit ab, wenn man auch die ganzen redaktionellen aufgaben hat?
> verliert man irgendwann den spaß an solchen spielen, wenn sie mehr oder minder zum beruf werden?



Natürlich kann man bei uns Praktika machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst dich bei uns bewerben, hier gibt es weitere Infos: http://www.buffed.de...ht-Praktikanten

Ja, manchmal nervt es, aber das hast du ja in jedem Job. Spielen tun wir natürlich auch, aber den Großteil des Tages macht tatsächlich die Arbeit aus: Artikel schreiben, korrigieren, Videomaterial aufnehmen, vor der Kamera stehen, Telefonate und Termine etc. Wir zocken dafür aber alle privat recht gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Thyrtin schrieb:


> Wer bist du, und wenn ja, warum?



Prost!



Tikume schrieb:


> Bevor Du kamst gab es hübscge Frauen in der Buffed-Show. Warum wurde das geändert?



Wieso, Fabian ist doch mitunter zu sehen. Ach hübsche? Hmm, du hast nen Punkt. Werde mal sehen, dass die wieder öfter zu sehen sind.



Kaga-chan schrieb:


> außer nadine anette und Imke gabs da noch nie jemand anderes -.-
> 
> Frage:* Spielst du auch Pen & Paper oder tabletopspiele? wenn ja: welche?*



Ich habe früher D&D und DSA gespielt, habe heutzutage aber leider nicht mehr wirklich Zeit dazu. Brettspiele zocke ich manchmal mit Freunden, darunter das WoW- oder Doom-Brettspiel.



Kremlin schrieb:


> warum können schweine nicht nach oben schauen?



Spider Pig, Spider Pig
Does whatever a Spider Pig does
Can he swing from a web?
No he can't, he's a pig.
Look out! He is a Spider Pig




Nahemis schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.
> 
> Mich würde Interessieren, wann ihr wieder eine Aion-Show macht. Ich würde gerne mehr über die Instanzen von Aion erfahren z.B Stahlharke oder Dark Poeta.
> 
> ...



Zu Aion machen wir sicher wieder was Größeres, wenn Patch 2.0 aktuell wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaznar (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

Ich wüsste gerne warum einige der alte Shakes und Fidget Comics gelscht wurden und warumm es keine neuen mehr gibt.


MFG Blaznar


----------



## Dandeloo (21. Mai 2010)

d2wap schrieb:


> Fragerunden sind toll.
> Simon. Der Chef von Buffed. Toll
> 
> 
> ...



- RPC hat sich leider nicht ergeben, obwohl ich gern dagewesen wäre! Außerdem musste jemand ja die Seite hüten. Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, nächstes Jahr vorbeizuschauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich klappt es zeitlich.
- Leider nicht, obwohl ich ein großer Tierfreund bin - derzeit hätte ich zu wenig Zeit, mich darum zu kümmern
- Definitiv mein iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ne Mikrowelle. Und ne Kaffemaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Was ist James-Bond-Bösewicht?
- Was ist pure Milch?
- Was ist einmal tanken?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (21. Mai 2010)

1.Wie kam es dazu, dass du und David die Buffed-Show moderieren "müssen" ? Habt ihr den kürzesten Strohhalm gezogen ?
(ach übrigens: ich finde eure Moderation toll, auch wenn sie nicht 100%ig professionell ist)

2. Was würde dich dazu bringen dir eine Frisur wie Björn "zuzulegen" ? Dann würdest du sicher perfekt in die "Age of Conan-Welt" passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. So wie ich das aus Buffed Show/Cast mitbekommen habe bist du recht twinkbegeistert. Welche Klasse wirst du mit WoW-Cataclysm twinken ?
Einen Tauren Paladin einen Gnomenpriester, oder etwas völlig anderes ?


MfG


----------



## Held² (21. Mai 2010)

1. Was hälst du eigentlich davon das man im Blizzard Item Shop jetzt sogar schon ein Mount kaufen kann und in das der Shop in der zukunft sogar erweitert wird?

2. Besitzt du einen Elektroschocker falls einer von den Buffies mal böse war?

3. Stimm das wirklich das der Chef von Buffed auf einen Goldenen Thron sitzt der mit Juwelen geschmückt ist?

4. Was war eigentlich zuerst da das Ei oder Zam?

5. Was wäre für dich die perfekte 5te Frage?

6. Welches MMo Spielst du momentan aktiv?

7. Wieso postest du nicht aktiv im Forum wie ich sehe hast du gerade mal 3 post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. Wird SWTOR irgendwann einen eigenen Berreich bekommen wie z.B. Aoc,WAR,usw ?

9. <(".-<) <(".-)> (>".-)>?

10. Do you like fishsticks?

Edit: 11. Könntest du auch bitte meinen Doppelpost löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Held² (21. Mai 2010)

Löschen bitte


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Kannst du vorstellen mit David lustigere Shows zudrehen. Mit besseren und mehr Witzen. So dass man die Buffed.de Redaktion in einer Lustigenshow darstellen kann.

Klar sollte man arbeiten, aber man kann ja auch gerne mal so Lustige Sachen zwischen der Arbeit drehen (:

So kommt eine Firma / Redaktion, was auch immer, sympathischer rueber.


----------



## Xondor (21. Mai 2010)

Wie weit hast dus zur Arbeit und wie kommst du hin?

Singst du wenn du alleine bist?


----------



## Rudi TD (21. Mai 2010)

Gnome sind?

Classic war?

Burning Crusade war?

Wrath of the Lichking ist?

Cataclysm wird?

Angenommen du könntest an WoW genau eine Sache ändern, welche wäre das?

Würdest du für Battle.Net noch extra Geld bezahlen?

Wie ist Deine Einstellung zum Thema "Item-Shop" in WoW?



Welchen deiner Kollegen magst du am meisten?

Welche deiner Kolleginnen magst du am meisten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welchen der Kollegen magst du am wenigsten?

Haben Drogen und Folter bei deinem Einstellungsgespräch eine Rolle gespielt?

Wenn die Welt in 24h untergehen würde (Alien-Invasion, Schwarzes Loch, Atomarer Supergau, such dir was aus^^) , was würdest du dann noch unbedingt machen wollen?

Könntest du einen Monat *ohne *Computer und Internet auskommen?

Kaufst du DLC`s ?


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Mai 2010)

Bayern oder Inter (CL-Finale) ?

Worgin oder Worg-Worg?

Milch oder Sahne?

Wenn ich fliegen könnte, würd ich....

Wenn ich mit Tieren reden könnte, würd ich...


----------



## Dandeloo (21. Mai 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> 1.Wie kam es dazu, dass du und David die Buffed-Show moderieren "müssen" ? Habt ihr den kürzesten Strohhalm gezogen ?
> (ach übrigens: ich finde eure Moderation toll, auch wenn sie nicht 100%ig professionell ist)
> 
> 2. Was würde dich dazu bringen dir eine Frisur wie Björn "zuzulegen" ? Dann würdest du sicher perfekt in die "Age of Conan-Welt" passen.
> ...



1. So ungefähr. Danke für das Lob. Es hat sich eben so ergeben, und ein paar Leute finden ja, dass wir ein ganz gutes Team abgeben, auch wenn wir natürlich ständig dran arbeiten, besser zu werden!

2. Vielleicht würde ich gut in die AoC-Welt passen, die reale Welt hätte aber dann eher ein Problem mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr lange Haare (mit einer kurzen Unterbrechung, die ich furchtbar fand), und solange die nicht ausfallen, bleiben sie dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger und Schamanen sind eigentlich die beiden Klassen, die ich noch nie wirklich über Level 20 hinaus gespielt habe - vielleicht gebe ich denen eine zweite Chance. Bei den Rassen machen mich die Worgen extrem an - ich mag Wölfe. 



Held² schrieb:


> 1. Was hälst du eigentlich davon das man im Blizzard Item Shop jetzt sogar schon ein Mount kaufen kann und in das der Shop in der zukunft sogar erweitert wird?
> 
> 2. Besitzt du einen Elektroschocker falls einer von den Buffies mal böse war?
> 
> ...



1. Solange keine Items verkauft werden, mit denen man seinen Charakter tatsächlich im Spiel stärker machen kann, finde ich das voll okay. Wobei es künftig gerne etwas günstiger sein darf.

2. Ein leichtes Zucken im Augenwinkel reicht.^^ Aber die können doch gar nicht richtig böse werden... =)

3. Nee, der Rücken unserer Praktis ist wieder goldig noch sind Diamanten drauf. Schade eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Weder noch. Chuck Norris. Aber Zam kam 'ne halbe Sekunde später.

5. "Guten Tag, ich habe hier zehn Millionen Euro, wollen Sie die vielleicht?" Wäre aber auch die perfekte 1, 2, 3. und x. Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. WoW und AoC

7. Die liebe Zeit! Wobei ich mir vornehme, das zu ändern und mich öfter hier blicken zu lassen.

8. Wenn es genug Leute interessiert, bestimmt.

9. 4b3r 0hn3 |{n0b£4µ(h

10. Yeah, but I am straight. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Kannst du vorstellen mit David lustigere Shows zudrehen. Mit besseren und mehr Witzen. So dass man die Buffed.de Redaktion in einer Lustigenshow darstellen kann.
> 
> Klar sollte man arbeiten, aber man kann ja auch gerne mal so Lustige Sachen zwischen der Arbeit drehen (:
> 
> So kommt eine Firma / Redaktion, was auch immer, sympathischer rueber.



Mit David? Der ist doch immer so grimmig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Ernst: Die Sache ist, dass wir die buffedShow auch nicht zu albern machen wollen. Der Trick ist, die richtige Mischung zu finden. Wenn du auf lustige (oder eben alberne) Sachen zwischen der Arbeit stehst, kann ich dir unsere Videoblogs ans Herz legen, die sind eigentlich fast immer lustig gemeint.




Xondor schrieb:


> Wie weit hast dus zur Arbeit und wie kommst du hin?
> 
> Singst du wenn du alleine bist?



Ich wohne rund 2 Kilometer entfernt - eigentlich perfekt für einen morgendlichen Spaziergang. Ich komme morgens aber leider nur sehr schwer aus dem Bett, und nehme viel zu oft das Auto - eigentlich totaler Schwachsinn. Aber ich geb mir Mühe, das künftig abzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich singe - zum Leidwesen der Kollegen nicht nur, wenn ich alleine bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rudi schrieb:


> Gnome sind?
> 
> Classic war?
> 
> ...



- eine tolle Zeit, auch wenn ich nicht zu denen gehöre, die alles besser fanden damals - einiges war auch supernervig

- vor allem grafisch ein gewaltiger Schritt nach vorne

- eine erneute Steigerung in Sachen Questdesign und Grafik

- die dringend benötigte Überarbeitung der "alten Welt"

- Ich kann mich net entscheiden, deswegen sag ich lieber gar nix 

- Mit aktiven WoW-Account? Ungern! Es sei denn, es gäbe richtig geile Features, auf die ich nicht verzichten wollen würde. Für ein anderes MMO - ja.

- schon beantwortet, siehe oben irgendwo

- alle

- keinen

- ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern - wahrscheinlich also ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- nicht jugendfrei^^

- wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig arbeiten muss - logo!

- nicht, ohne mich vorher über die Qualität informiert zu haben. Wenn sie gut sind, ja.





nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Bayern oder Inter (CL-Finale) ?
> 
> Worgin oder Worg-Worg?
> 
> ...



edit: Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Bayern gewinnt, wobei ich kein großer Fan bin - weder von den Bayern noch von Fußball allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worgin. Find die vorläufigen Bilder super 

Milch (aber nicht pur, bähh!)

... einfach wegfliegen, wenn ich genervt bin

... mich vermutlich erstmal dafür entschuldigen, was wir Menschen schon so angestellt haben mit der Flora und Fauna


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Magst du Katzen?
Bist du Straght Edge?
Kannst du als Admin die Schriftfarbe ändern (nicht mehr blau)?
Würdest du mit mir eine Gefängnisflucht durchziehen?


----------



## Dandeloo (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Magst du Katzen?
> Bist du Straght Edge?
> Kannst du als Admin die Schriftfarbe ändern (nicht mehr blau)?
> Würdest du mit mir eine Gefängnisflucht durchziehen?



Sagen wir so, ich habe nichts gegen Katzen, bin aber eher der Hundetyp.
Nein, aber auch kein großer Feierer - witziger Avatar übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestimmt, ich hab aber keinen Plan wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung, vielleicht können die Mods helfen?
Kommt drauf an, für was du einsitzen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Mit David? Der ist doch immer so grimmig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mein Ich ja. Wo ihr so locker, z.B. den Fahlstuhl gezeigt habt. Das man da vielleicht mehr Spass und so reinbringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Videoblogs sieht man wo immer?


----------



## Dandeloo (21. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> und die Videoblogs sieht man wo immer?



Zum Beispiel hier: http://vid.buffed.de/v/MglLMIl2okv/buffed-Blogs/Kochen-mit-Annette-und-ZAM/

Ansonsten die Hauptseite im Auge behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier: http://vid.buffed.de...nnette-und-ZAM/
> 
> Ansonsten die Hauptseite im Auge behalten.
> 
> ...



Ah .. das habe ich geh sehen. Da habe ich ZAM schon eine PM geschrieben, wie er das haette viel lustiger machen koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haette mich dabei sonst so kaputt gelacht. Aber trotzdem danke. Ich behalte das im Auge.


----------



## DeathDranor (22. Mai 2010)

-Würdest du dir wünschen hin und wieder etwas weiblicheres als David neben dir in der Buffedshow zu haben?

-Wenn du dich in einem Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde entscheiden müsstest. Welche Seite würdest du wählen?

-Gnomen- oder Gobliningenieur?

-Wie stehst du zur Sache "Todesritter sind Nichtskönner!" (was ich nicht finde)?


----------



## schwertfisch07 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,


wer entscheidet bei euch eigentlich, wer sich Themenschwerpunktmäßig mit einem Spiel beschäftigt? Ich meine, wenn eins neu auf den Markt kommt, denn so in gewisser Hinsicht hat ja doch jeder Redakteur gewisse Hauptspiele, um die er sich kümmert, von denen er berichtet usw., oder?

Folgende Beispiele meine ich:

WOW: Anette und Susanne

HdRO: Flo

Wie läuft das ganz praktisch bei euch ab, wer will darf oder wird das ausgelost?



Viele Grüße

schwertfisch07


----------



## Dandeloo (22. Mai 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> -Würdest du dir wünschen hin und wieder etwas weiblicheres als David neben dir in der Buffedshow zu haben?
> 
> -Wenn du dich in einem Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde entscheiden müsstest. Welche Seite würdest du wählen?
> 
> ...



- Jo, Davids Bart kratzt nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Horde - die gewinnen nämlich immer im PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lore-mäßig wohl eher Allianz, wobei ich auch in der Führungsetage der Allianz aufräumen würde, die haben ja ordentlich Dreck am Stecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gnome!

- Halte ich ebenfalls für Quatsch - sicherlich ist der Todesritter nicht die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse, um ihn zu meistern braucht es trotzdem deutlich mehr als einen "Nichtskönner"


----------



## Dandeloo (22. Mai 2010)

schwertfisch07 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> wer entscheidet bei euch eigentlich, wer sich Themenschwerpunktmäßig mit einem Spiel beschäftigt? Ich meine, wenn eins neu auf den Markt kommt, denn so in gewisser Hinsicht hat ja doch jeder Redakteur gewisse Hauptspiele, um die er sich kümmert, von denen er berichtet usw., oder?
> ...



Das hängt einerseits davon ab, was den Redakteur interessiert und womit er sich am besten auskennt. Und zum anderen schlicht von der zeitlichen Auslastung der Leute. Als Spieleredakteur muss man manchmal auch Spiele spielen, die man privat vielleicht nicht unbedingt angefasst hätte. Ausgelost wird höchstens, wenn zwei Leute sich um ein Thema streiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Mai 2010)

1. Welche Musik hörst du so? (sry wenn die Frage schon kam)

2. Was ist dein all-time-classic PC oder Konsolenspiel?

3. Warum gibt es keine Buffed Musiktipps mehr?

4. Noch eine Bitte: Ich würde gerne in jeder BuffedShow einmal: "Ja, Herr Bergmann" hören.


----------



## bloodyPete (22. Mai 2010)

Wie kommt es das dich soviele anstrengend finden? Ist es nur gespielt?


----------



## d2wap (22. Mai 2010)

danke fürs beantworten meiner fragen.
sehr aufschlussreich, mr. tierfreund / james bond bösewiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (22. Mai 2010)

Habe nur eine Frage.

Stören dich die vielen Fragen sehr, wenn es solche absurde sind wie z. B. "was ist Wurzel aus 144", das hat doch nichts mit Fragen zu dir bzw. zu deiner Persönlichkeit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dandeloo (22. Mai 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 1. Welche Musik hörst du so? (sry wenn die Frage schon kam)
> 
> 2. Was ist dein all-time-classic PC oder Konsolenspiel?
> 
> ...



1. Die Musik muss Seele haben, das Genre ist mir egal - außer Rap und Techno, das ist beides nicht mein fall. Am liebsten Metal, gerne der härteren Sorte 

2. Quake Live, bzw. das indizierte Spiel, worauf es basiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Baldur's Gate, das darf ich nicht unerwähnt lassen

3. Wenn es sich mehr User wünschen, kann man wieder darüber nachdenken

4. Würde es sich dann nicht auf Dauer abnutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bloodyPete schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das dich soviele anstrengend finden? Ist es nur gespielt?



Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst - ich hoffe, ich bin nicht allzu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du die User meinst: Einige mögen meine Art, andere nicht - das ist ganz normal und verständlich. Ich bin für jede Kritik dankbar, was ich ändern kann, ändere ich.




d2wap schrieb:


> danke fürs beantworten meiner fragen.
> sehr aufschlussreich, mr. tierfreund / james bond bösewiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gern geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Horde schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Frage.
> 
> Stören dich die vielen Fragen sehr, wenn es solche absurde sind wie z. B. "was ist Wurzel aus 144", das hat doch nichts mit Fragen zu dir bzw. zu deiner Persönlichkeit zu tun
> 
> ...



Nein, solang's nicht nur solche Fragen sind, finde ich's witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Mai 2010)

- Ist 42 wirklich die Antwort auf alle Fragen?

- Welche Klassen-Rassen-Kombination in WoW würdest DU dir wünschen?

- Wann wird deiner Meinung nach die Cataclysm-Beta starten?


----------



## xxardon (23. Mai 2010)

meine fragen 
1)wie alt bist duß
2)was für games spielst du?
3)bist du schwull oder normal?
4)spielst du auf einem privat server oder hast du mal auf einem gespielt?
5)was ist der sinn des lebens?
6)bist du gläubisch? wenn ja an was glaubst du?
7)findest du in world of warcraft paladine unfair?

so das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dandeloo (23. Mai 2010)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> - Ist 42 wirklich die Antwort auf alle Fragen?
> 
> - Welche Klassen-Rassen-Kombination in WoW würdest DU dir wünschen?
> 
> - Wann wird deiner Meinung nach die Cataclysm-Beta starten?



- Nein, aber die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens - nur weiß die keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gnomendruiden

- In den nächsten vier Wochen ist es hoffentlich endlich soweit - allerdings ist das persönlich geschätzt, offiziell schweigt Blizzard wie ein Grab




xxardon schrieb:


> meine fragen
> 1)wie alt bist duß
> 2)was für games spielst du?
> 3)bist du schwull oder normal?
> ...



- Ich bin leider schon 31 Jahre alt, schnüff

- Vornehmlich Rollenspiele und Online-Shooter (da insbesondere QuakeLive). Nur Sportspiele und Rennspiele mag ich net so.

- Hetero. Aber was meinst du denn mit "normal"? Ich halte Schwulsein nicht für unnormal - einer meiner besten Kumpels ist schwul

- Nein

- 42

- Ich würd's eher spirituell nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mit organsierter Religion kann ich allerdings gar nichts anfangen

- Da ich selber lange Zeit einen Paladin gespielt habe, natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (23. Mai 2010)

noch ein paar weitere fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1) was ist deiner meinung nach das schlechteste mmorpg?
2)welches tier set findest du in wow am besten? (vom style)
3)welche waffe in wow findest am coolsten?
4)was sind deine hobbys?
5)was war dein peinlichster moment im leben?
6)wie viel geld verdienst du im monat?
7)was ist dein lieblingsfilm?
8)welche frage fandest du bis jetzt am gemeinsten?^^

Das wars Danke im voraus =)


----------



## bloodyPete (23. Mai 2010)

Mit anstregend hab ich gemeint:
Als ich die erste Show mit dir gesehen habe standen viele Kommentare drunter das du iwie eine nervige Art hast. Darum fragte ich. Ich mag deine Art, die is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (23. Mai 2010)

Einer deiner besten Freunde ist Schwul ? Hätte ich bei David garnicht gedacht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Aber du vertrittst die richtige Einstellung)

Auch wenn es etwas verspätet kommt, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Chance trotzdem eine Antwort zu bekommen.

*Frage 1:*

Seit dem ich die Seite "Buffed" kenne bin ich Premiumkunde, ich bin gerne bereit gute Arbeit zu belohnen und vielleicht etwas "nützliches" beizutragen.
Doch ich muss sagen das die Premiumdienste mit der Zeit doch sehr langweilig werden/sind. Wenn ihr in dieser Hinsicht euch mal wieder was neues Ausdenken würdet
wäre ich und bestimmt auch viele viele viele ..... (Hab ich mich wiederholt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) andere sehr Dankbar dafür.

*Frage 2:*

Gibt es die möglichkeit bei "mybuffed" mal wieder ein paar neue Dienste zu bringen ? Wie z.B neue Hintergründe, Mottobilder oder ein verbessertes "Fotoalbum" ? 


Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Dandeloo (23. Mai 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> noch ein paar weitere fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Dieses Matrix-Onlinespiel mochte ich gar nicht. Aber wirklich am Schlechtesten? Hmm... irgendein asiatischer Grinder, mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein.
2. Uhh, schwere Frage. Hexenmeister T2 vermutlich ... aber das ist stimmungsabhängig, morgen finde ich vielleicht wieder ein anderes besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Genauso schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vermutlich Illidans Schwert: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32837
4. Musik hören und machen, Serien schauen, MMA und ProWrestling gucken und diskutieren; versuchen, wieder regelmäßig Sport zu treiben
5. Zu peinlich, um ihn hier wiederzugeben
6. Zu wenig
7. The Fountain
8. Bis jetzt waren alle ganz harmlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

WTF, du guckst Wrestling?!
WWE, TNA, Japan, Independent oder was?!


----------



## Dandeloo (23. Mai 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Einer deiner besten Freunde ist Schwul ? Hätte ich bei David garnicht gedacht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frage 1: Danke für das Feedback, wir werden mal in uns gehen. Vorschläge (bitte an online@buffed.de) sind gerne gesehen!

Frage 2: Ja, definitiv! Derzeit stricken unsere Techniker gerade ein wenig im Hintergrund der Seite rum, um ein paar Dinge zu optimieren und schneller zu machen - danach werden wir uns den mybuffed-Bereich vorknöpfen. Bitte nagel mich aber nicht auf Termine fest, wir machen so schnell es geht.


----------



## Dandeloo (23. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF, du guckst Wrestling?!
> WWE, TNA, Japan, Independent oder was?!



Jupp. Aber nur WWE und RoH, TNA find ich furchtbar.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Jupp. Aber nur WWE und RoH, TNA find ich furchtbar.



Ok, WWE is beste, Tna stinkt und ROH, naja, solls beste amerikanische Wrestling geben. Kommt ja Punk und co. auch her.

1. Was ist dein Lieblingswrestler?
2. Schaust du auch manchmal Live PPV? (heute Nacht^^)


----------



## Dandeloo (23. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, WWE is beste, Tna stinkt und ROH, naja, solls beste amerikanische Wrestling geben. Kommt ja Punk und co. auch her.
> 
> 1. Was ist dein Lieblingswrestler?
> 2. Schaust du auch manchmal Live PPV? (heute Nacht^^)



1. Bryan Danielson und Chris Jericho
2. Einmal im Jahr, und zwar Wrestlemania


----------



## Edou (23. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> 1. Bryan Danielson und Chris Jericho
> 2. Einmal im Jahr, und zwar Wrestlemania



Du bist nen kewler admin :> - Zufällig auch fan von Jerichos band? =)


----------



## Haxxler (23. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> 4. Musik hören und machen, Serien schauen, MMA und ProWrestling gucken und diskutieren; versuchen, wieder regelmäßig Sport zu treiben



Du spielst in 'ner Band? Wenn ja, was und welches Genre? Und was für Serien schaust du denn so? Vielleicht noch ein verkappter Lost-Fan?


----------



## Telkir (24. Mai 2010)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> 1. Bryan Danielson und Chris Jericho
> 2. Einmal im Jahr, und zwar Wrestlemania


Ihh, alle Wrestling-Fans haben einen Blubberwasserbauch! *ohh, ohh ... entschuldige*


----------

